# Possible trade for Odom



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

With Odom saying that he doesn't want to be a Clipper, he would be a cancer if the Clippers matched his offer sheet. Thus, we should at least get something in return, maybe a first round pick. I doubt Riley would give Wade, or Butler, the only two Heat players with any value.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i forgot Grant and Jones have 0 value....and Rasual Butler is also no value


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Miami doesnt have anyone that id want for odom.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

2 untouchables in miami: butler and wade.

brian grant, eddie jones, and rasual butler have trade value.

how about:

brian grant and a future pick

for 

lamar odom and wilcox


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

brian grant can replace the kandi man at center. he's very strong and can bang night in and night out in the west along brand. also dont forget they forn the best rebounding frontcourt in the league.
clippers need experience grant if they wanna start winning.
(actually this is the frontcourt i wanted in miami)

miami is rebuilding and is looking to unload BG and EJ to start a young core of wade butler and hopefully odom.

trade makes a lotta sense.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 2 untouchables in miami: butler and wade.
> 
> brian grant, eddie jones, and rasual butler have trade value.
> ...


No way. It's pretty much Grant and a pick for Wilcox. But Grant has a huge contract, and will only be used off the bench. He can't pull of starting at center in the west. Even if he does start at center, I'd be pissed, because I'd rather have one of our young guys, Chris Kaman or Melvin Ely starting at center.

Pretty much the only players I like (beside the 2 obvious) are Eddie Jones and Rasual Butler. I doubt Sterling will want Jones' contract, so possibly a Rasual Butler and future pick for Odom.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

id much rather unlead jones rather than grant, jones would very much help ur team too by vringing leadership and experience and mentoring the young kids, but magette plays the same position as jones, and i doubt he'll wanna come off the bench.

rasual has mad versatility and can very well erupt next season, but if u wanna work a sign and trade for Odom, ur gonna HAVE to take jones or grant at least for salary purposes.

so how about?

jones and rasual butler

for 

odom and either wilcox or ely?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> jones and rasual butler For odom and either wilcox or ely?


You must be on some strong Kool Aide... We'd neva take on Jones contract... We don't need anotha two guard(Q... Maggs... Jaric)... We need a point.. A good point... You don't have a point that interest's us... We'd neva give up Ely or Wilcox for lesser value either... Ya'll have nothin of any trde value to offer us otha than Butler... And he's untochable right?... Peace


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Eddie and Rasual and a Future Pick
For 
Odom and ZhiZhi

then trade Eddie to Bulls


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Miami doesnt have anyone that id want for odom.


If you don't want any of our players.

Take a first round pick.

After all........

Isn't your team known for being a developmental squad
to get first round picks ready for other teams in the league????


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I want Wade, thats great cus the only player I want of the Miami roster is the one we cant get. They only thing i'd take is picks, since Miami is under the cap cant we just trade him to the Heat for picks. It's better than nothing. I dont want to get to deep into this though cus I want Odom to stay.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MIAMI1</b>!
> 
> 
> If you don't want any of our players.
> ...


Yeah brand looks great in Heat uni........opps wait a minute


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Isn't your team known for being a developmental squad
to get first round picks ready for other teams in the league????
If ya woulda read my post you woulda seen that I'd take Butler... But since ya got jokes... Every first round pick that's left the Clipps hasn't won or done anything since... Till one of em does I don't have no regret's... Isn't your beloved Het known for underachievin when it counts?... Bear in mind this was years ago... Ya'll would look like beast's all durin the regular season... Then laydown for the Knicks... Never could take that next step could ya?... Even wit all the talent ya'
ll had... Sorry for losin my focus peeps... I'd like Odom to stay... But if you wanna trade here's mine... Odom for Butler stragiht up... Tell Riles to put that up his pipe and smoke it... Peace


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

trade him to portland for Patternson and MacInnis.

better than nothing.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Riley is willing to do a lot to get Odom.maby even untouchebles


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron and Wade arent leaving....Grant is more untouchable than Jones but isnt at the top of our "keeper" list...

Its funny listening to Clips fans talk about Miami underachieving....when have the Clips made the playoffs 2 yrs in a row? won a division title? went to a conference final?

give me a break...you are a underachieving franchise for its entire history!

and you can take players...or lose Odom for nothing...u pick....you need talent b/c you dont have enough to win


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

If we played in the Eastern confrence we would be a playofff team. You guys cant even get more wins than us and we're in the same confrence with the Lakers, Kings, Mavs, Spurs, Twolves, Utah.. etc ... so give us all a break the clips are better than Miami, maybe not their owner, but their players are.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> If we played in the Eastern confrence we would be a playofff team. You guys cant even get more wins than us and we're in the same confrence with the Lakers, Kings, Mavs, Spurs, Twolves, Utah.. etc ... so give us all a break the clips are better than Miami, maybe not their owner, but their players are.


:starwars:



Super Team War!!!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Lets think about this.. Odom for Jones or Even Grant would never happen.

Sterling isnt going to shell out money for some fill in guys. We dont need Grant. If we needed anyone it would be Jones. Now lets think again... Sterling has made it public that Odom is his favorite player. He also is not going to shell out the money to pay Jones. Who has a pretty large contract. If Sterling spends anymore big bucks on anyone it will be Odom. 

Keep in mind we LOST Arenas, because Sterling wanted to be sure he could get Odom signed and have guranteed money left for Arenas. If he was just going to let Odom go, he would have given Arenas the 6 years 65 mil deal, without trying to negociate with Odom.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TucsonClip</b>!
> Lets think about this.. Odom for Jones or Even Grant would never happen.


Lets think about this.. Odom for Wade or Even Caron would never happen.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I never said it would happen. Why would they trade us Wade or Caron when they can sign Odom....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom for Jones, straight up.

Heat
PG: Dwyane Wade
SG: Lamar Odom
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Brian Grant
C: Samaki Walker

Clippers
PG: Marko Jaric
SG: Eddie Jones
SF: Corey Maggette
PF: Elton Brand
C: Chris Kaman

Works for both teams. Heat are set for the future, and the Clippers COULD have a good season with that lineup.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> brian grant and a future pick
> 
> for
> ...


Talk about wishful thinking...the Clippers get raped. That is way too much for Grant. Besides, the Clippers have Brand at PF...what do they need Grant for?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

How long does Jones have on his contract and how much money left?

Just curious.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Wade and Caron are not expendable.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TucsonClip</b>!
> How long does Jones have on his contract and how much money left?
> 
> Just curious.


I think...it's $12+M this season and there are 4 years left on the contract.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Ack.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

How about if we are gonna trade Lamar, we trade him to a team where we could get equal value without taking on big contracts unlike the Miami Heat.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I didn't include Grant or Jones, because they make way to much money. More that Odom would make, so instead would it rather not make sense to just match Odoms offer rather than trade for one of those. I guess some of you didn't get that, thats why I proposed the best solution as a first round pick.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

maybe this.....

Odom + filler/2nd rder?

for 

Rasual Butler + future 1st rder (top 3 protected)


Before you laugh, Rasual has loads of potential, i wouldnt give him up unless we had to, but he would be a 6th man atleast for the clips, plus you get a future pick like what memphis did in this years draft with detroit...


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> maybe this.....
> 
> Odom + filler/2nd rder?
> ...


I :laugh: at your proposal. Not to take anything away from Rasual, but c'mon now. Odom is way more talented than that. I wouldnt even trade Wilcox for Rasual let alone Odom. The only thing good about your proposal is the future pick, but theres no guarantee that we will get a player like Darko. IMO, if the Clippers insist on trading Odom, they should not do it with Miami.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Its funny listening to Clips fans talk about Miami underachieving....when have the Clips made the playoffs 2 yrs in a row? won a division title? went to a conference final?


When was the last time ya'll even got that far?... Not lately... The Heat went from a very good team in the EAST to a terrible team in the LEAST... Ya'll been pickin Lottery ever since ... Funny how you cat's get heated when I call your team underachiever's... I bet ya Riles would agree wit underachieve'n now and durin those playoff runs... Please name me a big time free agent that's come to MIA since Grant in 2000?... Jus proves that no one wants to play for ya'll either... Damn... Forgot ya'll picked up those studs Samaki... J. Wallace... L. Woods... Sad as it sounds to you... We have a more talented roster... Things will come together for us this season... So... Keep dreamin bout Odom changin your fortunes overnight... I honestly hope that it happens for Riles sake... He deserves it more than anyone else in your organization... Peace


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> I :laugh: at your proposal. Not to take anything away from Rasual, but c'mon now. Odom is way more talented than that. I wouldnt even trade Wilcox for Rasual let alone Odom. The only thing good about your proposal is the future pick, but theres no guarantee that we will get a player like Darko. IMO, if the Clippers insist on trading Odom, they should not do it with Miami.


That's a great trade offer, a future (possibly this year, 2004) and Rasual for Odom and a filler or 2nd. Much better than no compensation at all.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

you dont want jones or grant.....rasual is the next best thing you're gonna get....i dont think some clips fans understand that you would rather get something than nothing....


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

There isnt going to be any sign and trade with the Heat. Either they get him or they dont.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Either the clips get him or they dont...
either miami gets him or they dont....

come on jeff.....whats the point?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

If you are this close to ofering a contract to Odom there isnt going to be a sign and trade done. 

So its either you sign Odom or we match.

Thats the point.

If there was going to be a sign and trade it would have happened already.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

or maybe thats what the hold up is.....if Miami is gonna offer Odom they would be smart to do it as soon as possible so there if still time to sign other FAs if for some reason the Clips match...

maybe the heat are signing an offer sheet yet b/c they know the clips are idiots and will match, so they are going to sign and trade instead...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

If they want to sign FAs the time to do it is now. Like the Heat are doing. You sign the people before odom, because the Clippers will more then likley use the full 15 days to decide.

I really dont think a sign and trade is going to happen. The Clippers dont need grant. Maybe Jones but his contract is too big for Sterling to even think about.'

This leaves Wade and Caron, who are untouchable stated by Heat fans. So now this leaves draft picks. I just dont see the Clippers trading Odom to the Heat, because it would require Wade.




> maybe the heat are signing an offer sheet yet b/c they know the clips are idiots and will match, so they are going to sign and trade instead...


This doesnt make much sense using my logic from above.

This would make more logic...

Odom doesnt sign with the Heat or Clippers and accepts the 1 year qualifying offer.

Now there is no trades and Odom gets to pick his team next year.

This also means that he has to prove his worth. Im sure if he does that we would be clsoe to making th playoffs. So who knows what would happen then. Maybe he goes back to his wanting to finish his job in Clipperland like he said before.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

who knows whats gonna happen with him...i'd say he's ending up in Miami after what he said

but....Clips a playoff team with Odom....did they get better from last year???


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes they got better and Utah and GS got worse.

Last year everyone was playing for a contract. You cant say that they werent playing for a contract.

Brand got hurt, Odom got hurt, Q got hurt, Miller couldnt play basketball because he was "distracted".


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

better hope Kaman turns out to be good.......u need a center in the west......


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Cant be any wore then Kandi.

Atleast he will show up to some of the Clipper games.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kandi > Kaman.....you know that....


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Kandi = :spam:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how did you post that???


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Click get more under the smilies box.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> you dont want jones or grant.....rasual is the next best thing you're gonna get....i dont think some clips fans understand that you would rather get something than nothing....


First of all I dont think we are going to trade Odom. Second, If we do, why would it be to the Heat if the best we can get is Rasual Butler? We wont trade him to Miami just becuase he says he wants to play there. Id much rather trade him to another team where we could get something BETTER in return. However, I am still confident that when Miami offers Lamar a contract, he will be matched.

PS
If Riley covets Odom as much as everyone says he does, why would it be out of the question for him to trade C. Butler or Wade for Odom? You guys may say they are "untouchables" but does Riley think the same as you? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron is untouchable....

Wade isnt at the same level as Caron...we could trade Wade....but i think it would be a 2 for 2 trade in that case


----------

